# Firefly lightning box questions



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not sure if it was a unit from the Firefly people or someone else, but I remember discussions about a lightning box that was programable (rather than just using s light organ) and, I think, it used a CF or SD card with an internal reader. I could be wrong about the last bit, but I would like to find something with more control on how and when the lights flash, how brightly, etc.
Any help?


----------



## FoolishMortal42 (Mar 3, 2012)

The firefly has different models. Some have multiple channels to create more realistic effects. The lighting brightness can be adjusted but the flashes sync with your audio similar to a color organ. It is not programmable. Frightprops has a lightning machine that can be programmed I believe and has the thunder stored on a chip. Hope this helps.


----------

